# Nerja town centre



## weyrog (Apr 20, 2014)

Another motorhomer told me we can camp in nerja town centre car park can anyone confirm this please and also is there water and emptying facilities thank you Roger.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Courtesy of CC-Infos....

http://tinyurl.com/poeq2yq










N36.749972 W3.880228

Pete


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Under national law here you can legally PARK your MH anywhere in Spain that any other vehicle may also park. If you then choose to sleep in that vehicle overnight, there's nothing in the law here to stop you. 

But the moment you do anything other than simply park up (eg use ramps, get chairs/bbq/washing line etc out), then you are defined as 'camping' which is NOT allowed except in areas designated as permitted.

The rough ground car park in Nerja that you can park on is right next to the main road past the town centre - you'll see it down on your left side (from memory) as you travel southbound through the town.
It's pretty rough though, and not flat.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is also a charge. 5euro I think 3 years ago 

Dick


----------

